# RYDERZ NEW TRAILING ARMS



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

OK ARE TRAILING ARMS ARE COMPLETE,AND READY FOR SHIPPING.

THE BUNGS ARE MADE OUT OF C1215 SOLID 80,000 PSI.
THE RODS ARE 4340 CHROMOLLY ROLLED THREADED FOR MAX STRENGTH
THE ENDS ARE 1/4 STEEL..!
POLYURATHANE BUSHINGS...!

NEED I SAY MORE.I MAKE THESE TRAILINGS MY SELF SO I CAN PASS THE SAVING ON TO MY FELLOW RIDERZ..!

THESE ARMS WILL SELL FOR 105.00 FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA,AND 25.00 OUT OF THE USA.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Good Shit John! :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jun 8 2009, 10:58 PM~14135006
> *Good Shit John!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO WAIT UNTIL U SEE THE BOTTOMS THEY ARE STONGER THEN HELL,AND WE R MAKING THEM ADJUSTABLE FOR THE IMPALAS...!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 8 2009, 11:13 PM~14135142
> *THANKS BRO WAIT UNTIL U SEE THE BOTTOMS THEY ARE STONGER THEN HELL,AND WE R MAKING THEM ADJUSTABLE FOR THE IMPALAS...!
> *


Don't Trip im still gonna pick up those other things we discused and were gonna have to add a set of these too.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jun 8 2009, 11:19 PM~14135188
> *Don't Trip im still gonna pick up those other things we discused and were gonna have to add a set of these too.
> *


sweet...!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 9 2009, 04:52 AM~14134954
> *OK ARE TRAILING ARMS ARE COMPLETE,AND READY FOR SHIPPING.
> 
> THE BUNGS ARE MADE OUT OF C1215 SOLID 80,000 PSI.
> ...


what size thread is that ..? and is it grade 8 or better?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jun 9 2009, 01:31 AM~14135882
> *what size thread is that ..? and is it grade 8 or better?
> *



THE RODS ARE 4340 CHROMOLLY STEEL. ROLLED THREADED FOR MAX STRENGTH
THEY ARE WAY STONGER THEN GRADE 8,AND THREAD SIZE IS 7/8 THS


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DAMN !!! THAT LOOKS SOLID AS HELL,, HOW LONG IS THE DEAL GOING ON FOR??


 


I WANNA SEE THE LOWERS :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 9 2009, 09:00 AM~14137498
> *DAMN !!! THAT LOOKS SOLID AS HELL,, HOW LONG IS THE DEAL GOING ON FOR??
> 
> I WANNA SEE THE LOWERS  :cheesy:
> *



for a while,and im working on the lowers everday


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Wheres my set foo? My custom ones?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 9 2009, 05:40 PM~14142863
> *Wheres my set foo? My custom ones?
> *



shut up fool u work here..!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

almost done with the bottoms.be out real soon..RYDERZ


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 14 2009, 09:59 PM~14189685
> *almost done with the bottoms.be out real soon..RYDERZ
> *


Adjustable lower for g-body's? :0 Will chrome be an option? If so, whats the extra cost and turn around time on it?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 14 2009, 08:05 PM~14189778
> *Adjustable lower for g-body's?  :0  Will chrome be an option?  If so, whats the extra cost and turn around time on it?
> *



pm sent


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR LOWERS ABOUT 6" LONGER THAN STOCK ? WRAPPED AND MOLDED RECTANGLE LIKE STOCK(NON-ADJ.)


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Are these for towncars also?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 15 2009, 12:56 PM~14196222
> *Are these for towncars also?
> *



yes they bolt right up..RYDERZ


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 15 2009, 09:33 AM~14194289
> *HOW MUCH FOR LOWERS ABOUT 6" LONGER THAN STOCK ? WRAPPED AND MOLDED RECTANGLE LIKE STOCK(NON-ADJ.)
> *



for some after market non adjustable trailing arms it would be 225.00 plus shipping.they will be made out of 2/3 box tubing and have pollyurthane bushing at the ends.i will make them 6 inches over stock ones.they will look kinda like these.these are for impalas.just to give u an example


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

word!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 9 2009, 01:52 AM~14134954
> *OK ARE TRAILING ARMS ARE COMPLETE,AND READY FOR SHIPPING.
> 
> THE BUNGS ARE MADE OUT OF C1215 SOLID 80,000 PSI.
> ...


 :0 Wassup,homie....how much for Upper AND Lower for '84 Regal,
shipped to 30904? Workin on my rearend and
need them like YESTERDAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 21 2009, 12:01 PM~14254126
> *:0  Wassup,homie....how much for Upper AND Lower for '84 Regal,
> shipped to 30904? Workin on my rearend and
> need them like YESTERDAY...... :biggrin:
> ...



pm sent


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

JOHN HEY HIT ME UP IM ON WAY OF LIFE CC ON LAYITLOW HOMIE


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Jun 24 2009, 08:28 PM~14288995
> *JOHN HEY HIT ME UP IM ON WAY OF LIFE CC ON LAYITLOW HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



i got u big hommie..! custom bottom for a 66 comming right up...! RYDERZ


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

WE AT RYDERZ WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THE RYDERZ OUT THERE KEEPING US VERY BUSY..! WE WILL KEEP GIVING U THE SERVICE AND PARTS AT DISCOUNTED PRICES TO HELP KEEP YOUR RIDES ON THE STREET..! WE ALSO DO TECH CALLS FOR BAGS OR HYDROS.PLEASE.. IF U HAVE A QUESTION GIVE US A CALL,AND WE WILL HELP IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE.IF WE DONT ANSWER THEN LEAVE A MESSAGE AND WILL RETURN IS FAST AS POSSIBLE...THANKS AGAIN...JOHN RYDERZ HYDRAULICS


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

john what are you paying for your battiers out there ? i just paid 1,500.oo for um out here hallur at me and let me know thanks art


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Jun 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14324803
> *john what are you paying for your battiers out there ? i just paid 1,500.oo for um out here hallur at me and let me know thanks art
> *



I PAY BETWEEN 60 - 65 FOR 950'S AND 70 FOR 1100'S IT ALL DEPENDS ON HOW MANY I BUY.BRAND NEW..... JOHN


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

JOHN :wave: :wave: PUTO


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

john my boys 68 impala keep breaken ball joints & hes not even hittin the switchs, we need help homie


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Jun 29 2009, 08:12 PM~14334545
> *john my boys 68 impala  keep breaken ball joints & hes not even hittin the switchs,  we need help homie
> *



HEY BRO I WILL CALL U AND WE CAN GET HIM SOME NEW ARMS..! JOHN


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

need some rear upper for 94 bigbody do got those in stock


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

do they come with bushings and will the uppers fit on an 80s fleetwood


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 30 2009, 11:04 AM~14340590
> *do they come with bushings  and will the uppers fit on an 80s fleetwood
> *



yes they come ready to bolt on your car,and yes i have them for cadi's all years...john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jun 30 2009, 10:57 AM~14340487
> *need some rear upper for 94 bigbody  do got those in stock
> *



yes i have them in stock ready to go...john


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks again JOHN your a ""LIFE SAVER HOMIE"" good lookin out DOG


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

as soon as i get a few xtra bucks im gonna order a set for sure


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

DO YOU GOT SOME LOWERS FOR A 65 AND WHAT ABOUT FABBING ME SOMETHING TO MAKE IT A 4 LINK LOOKING FOR SOMETHING BEEFY


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

can you post a pic of the lowers and are they the same price


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14346134
> *can you post a pic of the lowers and are they the same price
> *



the lowers are 135.00 plus shipping,and here is your picture..john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 30 2009, 08:09 PM~14346086
> *DO YOU GOT SOME LOWERS FOR A 65 AND WHAT ABOUT FABBING ME SOMETHING TO MAKE IT A 4 LINK LOOKING FOR SOMETHING BEEFY
> *



i build the kits to get rid of the panhardbar.there is alot of welding to do that job.i can make them as beefy as u want.the bottoms look like this,and the uppers look like normal adjustable trailing arms.i dont offer this kit because if u put it wrong u will have some major problems controling the car..john


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

whats the shipping on the lowers


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 1 2009, 06:45 PM~14354567
> *i build the kits to get rid of the panhardbar.there is alot of welding to do that job.i can make them as beefy as u want.the bottoms look like this,and the uppers look like normal adjustable trailing arms.i dont offer this kit because if u put it wrong u will have some major problems controling the car..john
> 
> 
> ...



IF I WOULD GET THEM I WOULD'NT BE PUTTING THEM IN BUT WHATS THE WRONG WAY TO DO IT? ALSO THE UPPER WHERE WOULD THEY CONNET TO THE REAR END DO THEY COME WITH BRACKETS AND WOULD THEY HOOK UP TO THE BODY WHERE THE OLD ONES WERE OR WOULD A WISH BONE BE EASY AND SAFER TO CONTROL


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 1 2009, 04:40 PM~14355173
> *whats the shipping on the lowers
> *



its usually around 25.00.i need your zip code to be exact..john


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

how about 105 free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 1 2009, 08:07 PM~14357290
> *how about 105 free shipping  :biggrin:
> *



no im sorry not on the lowers.just the adjustment is 30.00.then the bushings r 15.00 then the shipping is around 25.00,and what about the meatal and the time to build them...feel me..john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

trying to get the website going.it ryderzhydros.com check it out and let us no what u think.its still in build stages...john


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 2 2009, 12:43 AM~14358361
> *trying to get the website going.it    ryderzhydros.com check it out and let us no what u think.its still in build stages...john
> *


WEBSITE LOOKS GOOD http://ryderzhydros.com/index.html


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 1 2009, 10:30 PM~14359307
> *WEBSITE LOOKS GOOD  http://ryderzhydros.com/index.html
> *


+1


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 1 2009, 11:42 PM~14357638
> *no im sorry not on the lowers.just the adjustment is 30.00.then the bushings r 15.00 then the shipping is around 25.00,and what about the meatal and the time to build them...feel me..john
> *


i know man i was just busting balls


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good deal :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

THANKS JUST GOT IT GOING LAST NIGHT WILL PUT MORE STUFF AS TIME GOES BY,WITH PICTURES..JOHN


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

are the lowers just raw or are they powdercoated or painted


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 3 2009, 07:55 PM~14375986
> *are the lowers just raw or are they powdercoated or painted
> *



THEY COME RAW.IF U WANT THEM POWDER COATED IT WOULD BE EXTRA.THE PRICE FOR POWDER COATING IS ON THE WEB SITE AT WWW.RYDERZHRDROS.COM


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

We have been working on the web site daily.We are adding new parts,and items everyday.so keep checking for special offers and sale items we will be giving very soon...john ryderz hydraulics www.ryderzhydros.com


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

RYDERZ HYDRAULICS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 25 2009, 12:12 AM~14291573
> *WE AT RYDERZ WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THE RYDERZ OUT THERE KEEPING US VERY BUSY..! WE WILL KEEP GIVING U THE SERVICE AND PARTS AT DISCOUNTED PRICES TO HELP KEEP YOUR RIDES ON THE STREET..! WE ALSO DO TECH CALLS FOR BAGS OR HYDROS.PLEASE.. IF U HAVE A QUESTION GIVE US A CALL,AND WE WILL HELP IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE.IF WE DONT ANSWER THEN LEAVE A MESSAGE AND WILL RETURN IS FAST AS POSSIBLE...THANKS AGAIN...JOHN  RYDERZ HYDRAULICS
> *


thats whats up good service


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 4 2009, 12:41 PM~14380318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THANKS JOHN.........


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 4 2009, 12:41 PM~14380318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks Good!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2009, 06:09 PM~14381774
> *THANKS JOHN.........
> *



no problem bro.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 4 2009, 08:54 PM~14382292
> *:thumbsup: Looks Good!
> *



thanks...john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 4 2009, 03:12 PM~14381060
> *thats whats up good service
> *



we try.there r alot of orders comming in,so we r usually about a day out or so.if i think im going to be late i tell the customer, but dont forget about the tech.we do tech calls for anything for everbody, customers or not..! john


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 6 2009, 10:59 PM~14399346
> *we try.there r alot of orders comming in,so we r usually about a day out or so.if i think im going to be late i tell the customer, but dont forget about the tech.we do tech calls for anything for everbody, customers or not..!    john
> *


NICE, THATS WHATS UP HELPING OUT OUR FELLOW BROTHERS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2009, 11:25 AM~14402745
> *:biggrin:
> *



was up dog..john


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

john need some help on finding a 1963 frame for my boys impala , call me homie


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

if u have on ebay the upper i will buy it bro


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Jul 10 2009, 11:44 PM~14441011
> *if u have on ebay the upper i will buy it  bro
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

i hope everybody had a safe and great weekend..! ryderz


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

We just got another great deal on a shipment of steel.We can now offer these kits for 150.00 plus shipping.The shipping on these kits is usually around the 65.00 dollar mark, so we will just make the shipping a flat 50.00. If u need any other peices let us know, and we will get u a price.

we also got hoked up with the trailing metal as well.so now its 100.00 free shipping


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.ryderzhydros.com/adjustable-trailing-arms.html


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP JOHN


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 20 2009, 09:33 PM~14533075
> *WHAT'S UP JOHN
> *



was up sweety..? havnt herd from u n a while..!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 20 2009, 06:35 PM~14529899
> *http://www.ryderzhydros.com/adjustable-trailing-arms.html
> *



Hey pistachio , I installed your arms on my daNCER and the front wheel flew off man , Im PISSED . Look at the video for yourself !!!!!


See at 1:26 time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MInA3MqR-I&feature=fvw


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

So every time i three wheel on my glasshouse i snap my trailing arm so if i buy these will that help me im running 14 inch cylinders to?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Jul 22 2009, 04:53 PM~14553278
> *So every time i three wheel on my glasshouse i snap my trailing arm so if i buy these will that help me im running 14 inch cylinders to?
> *



so just let me know when your ready and ill ship them out..! john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 22 2009, 04:42 PM~14553174
> *Hey pistachio , I installed your arms on my daNCER and the front wheel flew off man , Im PISSED .
> 
> See mine at  1:26  time
> ...



muffins.u no if u had my parts on there u wouldnt have anything to worry about..! dont trip ill give u special financing... john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

if people tell you, you cant dance on adex's... look at this..! this is prof that there wrong.this car does all the moves.super show champ..!


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

OK i want to order them but you have a mandatory blk powder. I just want them not painted what do I need to do.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Jul 24 2009, 03:59 PM~14573604
> *OK i want to order them but you have a mandatory blk powder. I just want them not painted what do I need to do.
> *



just by them from my store http://www.ryderzhydros.com/ and pick black powder coat as u check out.i will need a couple extra days to wait on the coating,but thats how u do it..john


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

NICE WEBSITE  LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 24 2009, 09:05 PM~14575840
> *NICE WEBSITE  LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



cool cool.thanks abe..! was going on..?


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

why no Bushing on the Trailing Arm ?
do u have


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Jul 25 2009, 04:12 AM~14577481
> *why no Bushing on the Trailing Arm  ?
> do u have
> *



they come with bushings. we wanted people to see how thick all the pecies r.they come with bushings ready to bolt on the cars...john


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 24 2009, 11:20 PM~14576745
> *cool cool.thanks abe..! was going on..?
> *


JUST HERE ON L.I.L :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD JOHN .KEEP UP THAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 25 2009, 02:59 PM~14580062
> *JUST HERE ON L.I.L :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD JOHN .KEEP UP THAT WORK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro..john


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Can dey fit on a 85 crown victoria? same as a 90 lincoln frame


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14589416
> *Can dey fit on a 85 crown victoria? same as a 90 lincoln frame
> *



yes.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## lifted 79 regal (Mar 17, 2009)

how much for a frame kit i want the entire frunt chest plate upper a arm and lower a arm plates and rear arches shipped to 85546


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifted 79 regal_@Jul 30 2009, 02:06 PM~14629457
> *how much for a frame kit i want the entire frunt chest plate upper a arm and lower a arm plates and rear arches shipped to 85546
> *


300.00 shipped.thats all 4 sides of the chest plate, all the peices to do the upper a arms, the bottom a arms, and the back bends (arches). 14 peices all together.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

FOR HOP INFO CALL JOHN AT (661) 344-0562


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

was up layitlow


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 6 2009, 01:13 AM~14690808
> *  was up layitlow
> *



WAS UP DOG..? HOWS LIFE IN THE 707..? JOHN


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 AM~14693511
> *
> *



was up bro


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 7 2009, 03:34 AM~14700827
> *was up bro
> *


 was up bro


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

save me a pair of trailing arms for my cutty :biggrin: I'll pay later :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Aug 7 2009, 12:14 PM~14703882
> *save me a pair of trailing arms for my cutty  :biggrin:  I'll pay  later  :cheesy:
> *



DONE..!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 7 2009, 11:35 AM~14703495
> *was up bro
> *



WAS GOING ON DOG. COWBOYS BABY...!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 7 2009, 02:32 PM~14704688
> *WAS GOING ON DOG.  COWBOYS BABY...!
> *


might have to get you and ben down here toa game at the new stadium :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 7 2009, 01:34 PM~14704698
> *might have to get you and ben down here toa game at the new stadium :biggrin:
> *



IM THERE...!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

WAS UP LAYITLOW..?


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

WATS UP HOMIE, GET AT ME DOGG.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Aug 11 2009, 06:02 PM~14739841
> *WATS UP HOMIE, GET AT ME DOGG.
> *



call in a bit


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks homie you always come thru.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Aug 13 2009, 05:55 PM~14762133
> *need help findin the bushing for my adj upper arms and my lower custom lower arms need all of them to be replaced, there for my rear end on my 66 impala
> *



hey dog y dont u just call me...?


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

ok i will


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Aug 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14763430
> *ok i will
> *



OK COOL


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

I here at ryderz would like to thank all the ryderz out there that give us all the buisness, and support. I here at ryderz will keep doing my part to make sure that everything stay at a certain level of quality, and ship with in a reasonable amount of time. there are time when im behind on shipping, but thats do to the amount of orders we get here. i over see each and every job that goes thru these doors, that way all my years of experence applys to all the orders. so thanks for the patience, and support ,and keep those ryderz on the streets doing there thing... john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 24 2009, 09:05 PM~14575840
> *NICE WEBSITE  LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



HEY DOG CAN U CALL ME..? JOHN


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

pm me a price of lower trailing arms shipped to 15202 for an 88 fleetwood


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

hey bro i need upper and lower adjustable trailing arms for a 96 caddy fleetwood how much shipped to mich


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

To The Top for my Fellow COWBOYS Fans!


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

how much to 68508 90 lincoln towncar rears
they look pretty dam strong homie :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

price ???


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 18 2009, 04:04 PM~14807975
> *how much to 68508 90 lincoln towncar  rears
> they look pretty dam strong homie :biggrin:
> *



pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 18 2009, 11:42 AM~14805076
> *pm me a price of lower trailing arms shipped to 15202 for an 88 fleetwood
> *



195.00 shipped. for the lowers


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 18 2009, 11:56 AM~14805236
> *hey bro i need upper and lower adjustable trailing arms for a 96 caddy fleetwood how much shipped to mich
> *


i need your zip code for shipping price


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 18 2009, 04:04 PM~14807975
> *how much to 68508 90 lincoln towncar  rears
> they look pretty dam strong homie :biggrin:
> *



ya hommie i make them out of some very strong metal. they are very, very strong. 80,000 pounds per square inch steel (psi), and the rods are chromolley steel. the reason i can sell them so cheap, is that i own the machines to make all the parts (all paid for) john


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

i got a lot of people in the bay buying them up :biggrin:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ordered my adjustables cant wait to get them baby.s in Thanks-- John :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

thats a deal


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 05:14 AM~14825188
> *thats a deal
> *



i always try to pass savings on to all are fellow ryderz. im trying to put another kit together for suspenions.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 19 2009, 09:06 PM~14822999
> *i got a lot of people in the bay buying them up :biggrin:
> *



ya speaking of that, u need to come down,and lets start the cut session all over again... john


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good Morning John , Did that information i change help you with the shipping? I should of I change it sorry about all that confuseion--thanks -jon


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 8 2009, 10:52 PM~14134954
> *OK ARE TRAILING ARMS ARE COMPLETE,AND READY FOR SHIPPING.
> 
> THE BUNGS ARE MADE OUT OF C1215 SOLID 80,000 PSI.
> ...



john need a set for a 90 and a 97 towncar.. shipped to 40272


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Aug 23 2009, 07:45 AM~14853181
> *john  need a set for a 90 and a 97 towncar.. shipped to 40272
> *



ok cool. 105.00 shippid... john


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

u do a arms?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Aug 24 2009, 02:43 AM~14861211
> *u do a arms?
> *



sure do. i have a a arm topic on here somewhere.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sosick (Mar 2, 2003)

ordered a pair

thanks for the info and good service john

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey John Have you had a chance to pm me a tracking number thanks


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 25 2009, 04:08 AM~14862792
> *sure do. i have a a arm topic on here somewhere.
> *


COOL I GO SEARCHING


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

i need to head that way to pick up some more traling arms.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 23 2009, 06:54 AM~14852982
> *Good Morning  John ,  Did that information i change help you with the shipping? I should of I change it  sorry about all that confuseion--thanks -jon
> *



well i just did it different. it still wouldnt let me do it. they shipped out already, and u should recive them in a day or two.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 24 2009, 01:42 PM~14865617
> *Hey John Have you had a chance to pm  me a tracking number thanks
> *



ya i sent the info to u this afternoon.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Aug 23 2009, 07:45 AM~14853181
> *john  need a set for a 90 and a 97 towncar.. shipped to 40272
> *



hey bro im sorry i didnt see it was for 2 sets. i will combine the shipping so it will be 190.00 for the arms @ 95.00 each set, and 10.00 to ship.. john


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

thank you sir, sorry for all the hassle you had to go thru , cant wait :biggrin: --jon


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 05:09 AM~14872807
> *thank you sir, sorry for all the hassle you had to go thru , cant wait :biggrin: --jon
> *



no problem.. just let me know what u think when u get them.. john


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 25 2009, 03:55 PM~14877650
> *no problem.. just let me know what u think when u get them.. john
> *


count on it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

so your webpage has showtime on it. are they still around ? cuz i need some old block kits/seals & stuff/


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Aug 25 2009, 05:18 PM~14878979
> *so your webpage has showtime on it. are they still around ? cuz i need some old block kits/seals & stuff/
> *


YA THEY ARE ALMOST ALL THE WAY OPEN FOR BUISNESS. JUST NEED A FEW MORE PALLETS OF PARTS, AND ITS ON. JUST GIVE THEM A CALL 800 732 9866. OR CALL ME AND ILL TAKE THE ORDER. I WORK FOR SHOWTIME.. JOHN


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

well thats good to hear . allways good stuff from showtime . i will be in touch


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

Got my stuff today----john
stuff looks great man
got it clean up (dirt oil) and got them painted lookin good like i said putting them in this week end ( no garage) the cutty 's in it :biggrin: been raining here so i have to wait :angry: but just wanted to say thanks I WILL be dealing with you soon again--jon


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

ok cool...! glad u like it :biggrin: just let me know when u need more parts for your ride..! john


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 26 2009, 06:38 PM~14890760
> *ok cool...! glad u like it  :biggrin:  just let me know when u need more parts for your ride..!  john
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

man I got to get some of those


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 06:20 AM~14907087
> *man I got to get some of those
> *


Take it to the top


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 06:20 AM~14907087
> *man I got to get some of those
> *



just let me know when your ready.. john


----------



## Sosick (Mar 2, 2003)

Got my uppers todays thanks john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sosick_@Aug 29 2009, 02:30 PM~14920720
> *Got my uppers todays thanks john
> *



ok cool.. thanks, and no problem..!


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fghfghnfg_@Jun 15 2009, 06:29 PM~14199183
> *http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=426
> *


get that shit out of here!!!! go to ebay to hussel your shit


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 07:33 PM~14922633
> *get that shit out of here!!!!    go to ebay to hussel your shit
> *



hu.. dont u hate that shit..! its not even lowriding.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 06:20 AM~14907087
> *man I got to get some of those
> *



u ready yet..? john


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Sep 7 2009, 12:19 PM~15004200
> *
> *



was up dog..? when u comming back down..?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*how much for a set of uppers for a g-body to chicago 60625???



Or is the shipping still free like it says on the first page?* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Sep 8 2009, 11:31 AM~15014658
> *how much for a set of uppers for a g-body to chicago 60625???
> Or is the shipping still free like it says on the first page?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



ya its still the same. 105.00 shipped in the U.S.. JOHN


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 8 2009, 06:25 PM~15018320
> *ya its still the same. 105.00 shipped in the U.S.. JOHN
> *





:0


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Will these work on a 1982 Lincoln Mark VI? And how much? Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15019612
> *Will these work on a 1982 Lincoln Mark VI?  And how much?  Thank you  :biggrin:
> *



YES,i have those in stock.. john


----------



## BigSlim818 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just got my parts today bro and they look great. Good work and quick delivery. Thanks John


----------



## mrlowrider209 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 22 2009, 04:42 PM~14553174
> *Hey pistachio , I installed your arms on my daNCER and the front wheel flew off man , Im PISSED . Look at the video for yourself !!!!!
> See  at  1:26  time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MInA3MqR-I&feature=fvw
> *



how much for the regal!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider209_@Sep 8 2009, 10:43 PM~15022919
> *how much for the regal!
> *



for the uppers 105.00 shipped, the lowers around 170.00 - 190.00 shipped. depending on where u live.. john


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

john maybe you can make it up here, and hop all over these







guys


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Sep 19 2009, 07:38 AM~15125756
> *john maybe you can make it up here, and hop all over these
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

You can use shocks or chains


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

goog looking out on that video art..! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 29 2009, 03:00 PM~14331185
> *I PAY BETWEEN 60 - 65 FOR 950'S AND 70 FOR 1100'S IT ALL DEPENDS ON HOW MANY I BUY.BRAND NEW..... JOHN
> *


gotta love florida we get vfor 20 each non blems


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Oct 1 2009, 06:01 PM~15243292
> *gotta love florida we get vfor 20 each non blems
> *



MUST BE NICE...!


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

T T T


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

T T T


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 7 2009, 08:39 AM~15291727
> *T T T
> *



good looking out hommie


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15299420
> *good looking out hommie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

still got plenty of sets left.. thanks for the orders.. john


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt looking good john :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

FIRST PLACE I GOT HOOKED WITH MY JUICE "FIX" DOWN ASS HOMIES AND LOTS OF KNOWLEDGE!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Oct 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15373107
> *FIRST PLACE I GOT HOOKED WITH MY JUICE "FIX" DOWN ASS HOMIES AND LOTS OF KNOWLEDGE!!
> *



thanks bro.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

3 hoppers getting it...!


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

good work man


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

hey John i just got it in. as you can see its your set up. and im a happy camper homie. ""good lookin out Dog"" THANKS AGAIN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

price on some lower adjustables to 40207 for 85 regal


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for some SWEET suspension work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Nov 13 2009, 11:46 AM~15655729
> *price on some lower adjustables to 40207 for 85 regal
> *



190.00 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR... JOHN


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 13 2009, 11:58 AM~15655845
> *TTT for some SWEET suspension work!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the props, and the nice product... john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Nov 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15650663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no problem art.. hope your happy, and stay that way.. john


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

RYDERZ does have holiday specials, please ask for info... john (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

wats youre specials


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Nov 26 2009, 07:30 PM~15793221
> *RYDERZ does have holiday specials, please ask for info... john (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)
> *


whats the holiday specials


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

free shipping on upper trailing arms..! FREE motor endcaps for sales over a 100.00 or more (polished). buy 2 frame kits get a set of upeer trailing arms for 20.00..!


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

how we doin homeboy, got any pics ?" ha ha hook me up homie, much love to you John.. :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Nov 30 2009, 07:03 PM~15826296
> *how we doin homeboy, got any pics ?"  ha ha  hook me up homie, much love to you John.. :biggrin:
> *



just getting a game plan..! u will like what were doing. no pics tho needs to be a surprise...! john


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

much love homie ( GO COWBOYS )


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Dec 1 2009, 09:28 PM~15839930
> *much love homie ( GO COWBOYS )
> *



THATS RIGHT...!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Wuzzzzz up white boy? :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 4 2009, 01:43 PM~15872014
> *Wuzzzzz up white boy?  :biggrin:
> *



o u no....just tearing shit up, being to nice, and hook shit up for free damnear.. and u..?


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

ouch homie,


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Dec 6 2009, 12:20 AM~15885915
> *ouch homie,
> *



not talking about u art.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

john do i need to order any strokes >? let me know homie


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Dec 7 2009, 06:57 PM~15904532
> *PM sent
> *



pm sent back.. john


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUvjtq--NOw...player_embedded john you remember jenny ?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Dec 7 2009, 07:46 PM~15905308
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUvjtq--NOw...player_embedded            john you remember  jenny ?
> *



ya... boy does she have a good switch hand...!


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

John, "this girl is 8 years old" and she's hittin those switches like a pro.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Dec 12 2009, 05:43 PM~15961771
> *  John, "this girl is 8 years old" and she's hittin those switches like a pro.
> *



video wont play


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 16 2009, 05:20 PM~16001801
> *video wont play
> *




What Up John How You Been? Hope Everything is Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Dec 4 2009, 07:45 PM~15876086
> *o u no....just tearing shit up, being to nice, and hook shit up for free damnear.. and u..?
> *


Doing about the same. Finally 95% done with the MC. Need to put the other engine in and the rest of the chrome on it. Yvette is getting mad because there are chrome parts all over the house. Whats the plan for you in 2010. You building a spaceship? LOL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

whats up foolio long time no see


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 17 2009, 06:34 PM~16014358
> *whats up foolio long time no see
> *


I been here and there and no where.. Nah Been in LA for a minute wife was in the hospital. Now that she is home i can get back to working and finishing the car...


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

this was just before you picked it up .


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

We need to get a after picture on here...... john


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

YES PUT IT ON ITS BACK BUMPER AND ON A VIDEO. BEFORE IT COMES BACK.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

good lookin out homie, thanks again john for everything........................oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

RYDERS just open up a new shop, the old one was to small so they had to move. They will be having a special and will be posting it soon.


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

john,
need to order some parts.holler at tim
chris lona


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

are they still 105 shipped :biggrin: paypal ready


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Jan 19 2010, 04:45 PM~16343094
> *are they still 105 shipped :biggrin: paypal ready
> *


x2


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

hey john wuz happen homie, well i hope your ready for this, theres about three cats out here that own 65 & 66 impalas there wanting that same set up u put in my car homie. they have your number, thanks again for the great job homie .... much Love to you and yours homie.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Jan 19 2010, 05:45 PM~16343094
> *are they still 105 shipped :biggrin: paypal ready
> *



yes.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Jan 26 2010, 11:35 AM~16416292
> *hey john wuz happen homie, well i hope your ready for this, theres about three cats out here that own 65 & 66 impalas  there wanting that same set up u put in my car homie. they have your number, thanks again for the great job homie .... much Love to you and yours homie.
> *



no prob art, u always take care of me..! just tell them to call when ready.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

just made a bunch of sets ready to go out.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey john is show time hydraulics not gonna open back up like they said they where?


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

hey do these trailing arms fit 93 caddy fleetwood if so how much shipped to 33410 thanks in advance


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 10 2010, 01:40 PM~16573056
> *hey do these trailing arms fit 93 caddy fleetwood if so how much shipped to 33410 thanks in advance
> *


yes and $105 shipped


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

How much for some upper rear adjustible arms for a 65 impala


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14134954
> *OK ARE TRAILING ARMS ARE COMPLETE,AND READY FOR SHIPPING.
> 
> THE BUNGS ARE MADE OUT OF C1215 SOLID 80,000 PSI.
> ...


do u still have theses in stock and will the work for a reagl


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 10 2010, 01:28 PM~16572953
> *hey john is show time hydraulics not gonna open back up like they said they where?
> *



i know he is working on it. it takes alot to get something like that going again.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 08:30 PM~16588154
> *do u still have theses in stock and will the work for a reagl
> *



yes, and yes.. john


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Whats up John?


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

hey john is this you ?????







 or is someone copying your trucks name ?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Feb 23 2010, 06:45 PM~16704233
> *hey john is this you ?????
> 
> 
> ...



NO THATS NOT ME. i wouldnt have used that lettering in mine. there r alot of hellraisers out there.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 15 2010, 06:34 PM~16621446
> *Whats up John?
> *



whats up bro..? whats going on up there.? anything good..? john


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

What up John the dancer ready for SD


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Feb 26 2010, 01:35 AM~16730847
> *What up John the dancer ready for SD
> *



i wish, not the new one. i just havnt had the time... john


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 26 2010, 02:21 PM~16734859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im there...! john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

still got some left... john


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 2 2010, 05:39 PM~16775142
> *still got some left... john
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.ryderzhydros.com/


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

how much longer are these than stock and are these the same ones that were on ebay? and will they fit on a 77 caprice? :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Mar 6 2010, 12:35 AM~16811397
> *how much longer are these  than stock and are these the same ones that were on ebay? and will they fit on a 77 caprice? :biggrin:
> *



they are stock length all the way n, and can go up to plus 4". i would only reccomnd going plus 4, that way u have a safe enough thread bite. but over all can be plus 6"


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

im going to need some more sent up north


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

whats up with the new shop when u going to let people know. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

I heard your lifting a bomb big dog I got my 52 Deluxe post some pics bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced84buickregal (Apr 3, 2009)

sent you a pm hellraiser


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

SO HOM MUCH FOR THE UPPERS FOR A G-BODY???


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

did u ever get the new parts in.


----------



## catfish801 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats the ticket on uppers and lowers for a G-body shipped to 83303


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I need to get a few trailing arms for some customers, let me know :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 1 2009, 03:41 PM~14354523
> *the lowers are 135.00 plus shipping,and here is your picture..john
> 
> 
> ...


John how long are these all the way in and all the way out?? Need some for my 97 towncar, I already have ur uppers needing these lowers.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:02 PM~18113591
> *John how long are these all the way in and all the way out?? Need some for my 97 towncar, I already have ur uppers needing these lowers.
> *



they are 20 1/4 in, and 24 1/4 out. we can make any length to fit your ride.! john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@May 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17581110
> *whats the ticket on uppers and lowers for a G-body shipped to 83303
> *



275.00 shipped to your door. for uppers and lower trailing arms.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:32 AM~18449106
> *they are 20 1/4 in, and 24 1/4 out. we can make any length to fit your ride.!  john
> *


John made mines custom length and they some hella good looking arms too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 31 2010, 07:59 AM~18449251
> *John made mines custom length and they some hella good looking arms too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro..! john


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking for good, strong, adjustable uppers for Caddy. Do you have any?
well done


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

wats up john..its mr kenny lol... nice arms much love to guy (no ****).. see you brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

sup my bro...miss u hommie.....4life


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Aug 31 2010, 10:03 PM~18456426
> *sup my bro...miss u hommie.....4life
> *


Is this ma boy Carlton....sup Homie :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 31 2010, 09:37 AM~18450039
> *Looking for good, strong, adjustable uppers for Caddy. Do you have any?
> well done
> *



yup sure do..! they r 105.00 shipped to your door.. john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:38 PM~18457925
> *Is this ma boy Carlton....sup Homie :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



dam was up Carlton..? how u been. u can call when ever u want. and whats up Ron..? how things going..? this cutter is some nice shit. been cutting 1/4 stainless ALL DAY at 83 ipm..! hehehe. (braggin a little)


----------



## 95 magic (Aug 26, 2010)

how much for a 95 caddy fleetwood


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 magic_@Sep 1 2010, 10:33 AM~18460384
> *how much for a 95 caddy fleetwood
> *


105.00 shipped..!


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 2 2010, 08:56 AM~18469254
> *105.00 shipped..!
> *


Will you throw in the extra nuts so you can lock both sides and how quick do they ship out?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Sep 5 2010, 09:03 PM~18494846
> *Will you throw in the extra nuts so you can lock both sides and how quick do they ship out?
> *



if u do that it will still break lose one side when u 3 wheel or side to side. there is nothing u can do about it, other then weld the nuts. thats what u want them to do anyways.. john


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't wait to get my uppers, thanks bRO!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 19 2010, 04:57 PM~18604844
> *Can't wait to get my uppers, thanks bRO!
> *


i knew john could make you some uppers and they will look clean fo sho :cheesy: :cheesy: how much extension did you go with?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 19 2010, 07:01 PM~18606458
> *i knew john could make you some uppers and they will look clean fo sho  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  how much extension did you go with?
> *


*I just got some adjustables. * :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

jr twister.and this bor.said to hook ti up john :biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 25 2010, 12:11 AM~18657508
> *jr twister.and this bor.said to hook ti up john :biggrin:
> *


NEED SOME UPPER REARS FOR 77 MONTE U GOT SOME IAM IN AZ


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Oct 2 2010, 10:52 PM~18722159
> *NEED SOME UPPER REARS FOR 77 MONTE U GOT SOME IAM IN AZ
> *



yep 105.00 shipped.


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 6 2010, 07:00 PM~18755036
> *yep 105.00 shipped.
> *


just g0t mine 2day thanks h0mie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Oct 14 2010, 06:24 PM~18813326
> *just g0t mine 2day thanks h0mie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep no prob, thanks for your business, and patients..!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 17 2011, 05:28 PM~19622775
> *pm sent
> *



pm back


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how much extra to chrome them


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 4 2011, 11:05 PM~20019365
> *how much extra to chrome them
> *



im sorry bro.. to much headeche on chroming. i just do raw. im buying a powder coating buisness at the moment. so that will be a option here real soon. i was having that done already, but they closed down, and no where to be found.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

hey to all my fellow riders. that earthquake in japan put me behind a little bit. i do earthquake products for a living. i also build earthquake simulators. one of my simulators need maintenance down south and i have been running to and from San Diego the last couple of days. so im leaving again and will be back tomorrow afternoon. i got allot of the shipments out, but there a couple that i didn't finish. they will go out this week for sure. im very sorry for the delay... John (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:32 AM~20088099
> *hey to all my fellow riders. that earthquake in japan put me behind a little bit. i do earthquake products for a living. i also build earthquake simulators. one of my simulators need maintenance down south and i have been running to and from San Diego the last couple of days. so im leaving again and will be back tomorrow afternoon. i got allot of the shipments out, but there a couple that i didn't finish. they will go out this week for sure. im very sorry for the delay... John (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


..... Great product fast shipping great costumer service will buy again


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

John let me know when u get more arms in I need to order two set. Really need them asap.


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

Sup fallas I know this is not the place to ask questions but I need to know since I see everyone getting adj trailing arms I wanna do a standing 3 if I get these adj arms and bigger cylinders will I get one for sure I have a 90 link tc four ho low pumps 6 batts power balls and 8" in front and 10" in back just need to know if so a 100% sure that I can just by this I will take a set so any info would be awsome thanks again and sorry for the question


----------



## juiced72impala (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a 1994 fleetwood looking for rear lowers . How much to Chicago . Also a separate price on reinforced extended front uppers. Separates prices probably have to get the rear arms first. Thanks matt


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 1 2009, 03:45 PM~14354567
> *i build the kits to get rid of the panhardbar.there is alot of welding to do that job.i can make them as beefy as u want.the bottoms look like this,and the uppers look like normal adjustable trailing arms.i dont offer this kit because if u put it wrong u will have some major problems controling the car..john
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 JOHN N DA BOYS AT RYDERZ


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced72impala_@Mar 16 2011, 08:34 PM~20109595
> *I got a 1994 fleetwood looking for rear lowers . How much to Chicago . Also  a separate price on reinforced extended front uppers.  Separates prices probably have to get the rear arms first. Thanks matt
> *



the aftermarket 2x3 box tubing arms would be 250.00 plus shipping. need zipcode for shipping cost.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

BUMP TTT


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

UP UP UP TO THE TOP


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Apr 27 2011, 07:36 AM~20430478
> *UP UP UP TO THE TOP
> *



thanks big dog. im still on your arms. u arnt the only person who needs them. but u r first on the list.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:wow: THANKS BRO when ur ready im hear just LIL,n :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## 83BOXCHEVY (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you guys sell the reenforcement for the diff


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

yes sir


----------

